# 2 Year Old Spayed Female.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chole is a female, spayed, chipped and current on vaccinations. Due to laws in her previous families county she had to come here to stay until a home could be found. She has been here about 3 month to be fully evaluated to know what kind of home she needs.

Chole is great with kids and comes from a family with children and is currently with young kids here. Chole does jump fences so a secure area to relive herself and get exercise will be needed. Chole is in no hurry to be homed and will live her life out with me if she can't be properly placed with someone who will let her be the center of their world as that is all she wants in life. She does get along with dogs, however is hyper at first and that may upset some other dogs.

Chole is FREE to approved home HOWEVER that does not mean free to the first person who emails me. Send me an email about yourself, why you want a dog, how you can keep her contained ( I have nothing against PROPER tethering), and any other information you feel would make you a good home and I will email you back with my number or call you if one is provided to set up a meeting where you can see if Chole may be the dog for you.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

She's a good looking girl. I wish I could afford a second dog. But alas, I cannot. I hope she finds a perfect home.


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

wow* he looks awesome.. i hope she has gotten a good home by now..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes she did several months ago! I thought I had closed this


----------

